# Öffenlicher Bereich > Thailand News >  2. Handy mit nach Thailand nehmen

## SAMI

Einige haben schon Ihr blaues Wunder erlebt.   Mal eben Mails auf dem Handy abrufen und schauen was es im Internet gibt. Dann kommen ernorme Kosten auf den Betreiber zu.  Roaming Gebüren, die selten unter 200€ liegen. 

Hier habe ich was interessantes gefunden:  
http://www.holidayphone.de/prepaid-s...FQK-zAodG30AEw

Ich selbst habe bei meinem Deutschen Handy das Internet in Thailand prinzipiell ausgeschaltet, und für Thailand Gespräche ein altes Handy mit einer Thailändischen Sim Card bestückt.

----------


## Enrico

Hi Sami, konnte gestern leider nicht schneller reagieren, waren noch unterwegs. Aber hat ja alles geklappt.

Also in Thailand benutze ich von Anfang an eine 12call Card und die deutsche Karte bleibt aus. Eigentlich schon in vielen Ländern möglich, sich dort eine PrePay zu besorgen sogar mit Internet. Außer in Kuba, da muss es selbst für Kubaner unmöglich sein  :Großes Lächeln:

----------


## SAMI

Mir ist das mal auf Borkum passiert.  Irgendwie hatte ich da das Holländische Netz.  Es war teuer!

----------


## chauat

Mal so am Rande, die 12call card ist selber in China billiger als die Deutsche Karte. Davon abgesehen das ich auch eine China Karte habe. 

 ::

----------


## Robert

Für AIS Kunden ist es mit passendem Paket sogar in Deutschland günstiger, 
als für manchen Deutschen...

----------


## SAMI

> Für AIS Kunden ist es mit passendem Paket sogar in Deutschland günstiger, 
> als für manchen Deutschen...



Bitte mehr davon...

Danke im Voraus

----------


## schiene

Ich bin und bleibe da sehr rückständig.Mein Telefon ist nur zum telefonieren und als Wecker für mich da.Hab zwar alle anderen Funktionen,aber ich 
will sie nicht nutzen.Zuviel Abhängikeit und Suchtgefahr!Wenn ich mir die Leute so anschaue...ständig das Telefon in den Händen,keine Augen mehr für andere Dinge...
nö,das will ich nicht.

----------


## pit

> Ich bin und bleibe da sehr rückständig.....
> ...Wenn ich mir die Leute so anschaue...ständig das Telefon in den Händen,keine Augen mehr für andere Dinge...


Bravo, ganz meine Meinung. Ich habe bei meinem Telefon kein Internet. Das wird auch mit Sicherheit noch ne Weile so bleiben!

 ::

----------


## Robert

> Zitat von Robert
> 
> 
> Für AIS Kunden ist es mit passendem Paket sogar in Deutschland günstiger, 
> als für manchen Deutschen...
> 
> 
> Bitte mehr davon...
> 
> Danke im Voraus


Hast Du einen AIS Postpaid Tarif?

----------


## SAMI

Werde mir im November vor Ort in BKK eine Sim kaufen.

----------


## Willi Wacker

...habe mir bei Ankunft am Suvarnabhumi	eine " true move-SIM Card " mit einem Mini Guthaben schenken lassen,
das reicht für die ersten wichtigen Kontakte, die SIM steckste in dein Handy und telefonierst. Kannste auch beim 7/11
aufladen lassen, ausserdem haben die günstige Preise.

----------

